# Imprintables Warehouse Launches The Dump at Imprintables.com



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

For those looking for great deals on heat-applied graphics products and equipment, Imprintables Warehouse recently launched a new website called “The Dump at Imprintables.com.”

Each week, products are added that have been overstocked or discontinued and offered at deep discounts. Categories include vinyl cutters, heat presses, heat transfer vinyl, sign vinyl, and more.

All products will be available for a limited time or while supplies last. Some products even include a fast, fun video you can watch that will give you some application ideas and possibly make you laugh.

Imprintables Warehouse is a full-service distributor of equipment and supplies to create a wide range of apparel and sign graphics including digital cutters, printer/cutters, heat-applied materials, sign vinyl materials, and heat presses. For more information, contact the company at 800-347-0068 fax: 724-583-0426; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit Heat Transfer Vinyl, Digital Print Cut Media, Sign Making Materials - Imprintables Warehouse.


----------

